# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الانيمي >  >  صور بنات حزينة

## الــــنـــاري

كل عادة مابي غير رايكم بكل صراحة مابي مجاملات
تحياتي اخوكم الناري

----------


## نهر الصفاء

صحيح والله حزينات :sad2:   :sad2:

----------


## المومياءة

تسلم  اخوي الناري على الصور الحلو 
بصرااحة و بدون مجاملة الصور روعة
الف شكر

----------


## الــــنـــاري

الف شكر خيتو نهر الصفاء 
على المرور 
الله لايرحمنا من طلاتك
تحياتي اخوك الناري

----------


## الــــنـــاري

الله يسلمش اختي المومياء 
تسلمي على المرور الرائع
اسعدني تواجدك فلاتحرمينا منه
تحياتي اخوك الـــــــــنـــــــــاري

----------


## شعشبونة

ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااي 
رهيبه الصوووور الصراحة يدعفرووووووو
تسلمي خيتووو على الصووور الى ولا اروووع 
تحياتي 
شــ  ع ـشبونة

----------


## تاج

ايي حلويين يا حزينات 
بحفظ كم وحده ليي للمسن ...!

----------


## عظيمة العفاريت

بصراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااحة اخوي الناااري


عندي 

تعليق 

ومااباك 

تزعل 


اوكي



بصرااحة 


الصرااحة  


اني استجنيت عليهم 

وصرت مجنونة وامي دعت على الى جنني 


تسلم اخووووي وماااقصرت وترا بقتهم كلهم  ههههههههههههههههههه


وتحيااتي 

عظيمة العفاريت

----------


## الــــنـــاري

> ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااي 
> رهيبه الصوووور الصراحة يدعفرووووووو
> تسلمي خيتووو على الصووور الى ولا اروووع 
> تحياتي 
> شــ ع ـشبونة



الله يسلمش اختي شعشبونه
بس انا ولد مو بنت خخخ
تحياتي اختي ومشكورة على المرور الرائع
اخوك الناري

----------


## الــــنـــاري

> ايي حلويين يا حزينات 
> بحفظ كم وحده ليي للمسن ...!



مشكور اخوي تاج على المرور
تحياتي اخوك الناري

----------


## الــــنـــاري

> بصراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااحة اخوي الناااري
> 
> 
> عندي 
> 
> تعليق 
> 
> ومااباك 
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههه عفريتة وتستجن على كم صورة هههاهاي
خوش عفريتة 
تسلمي خيتو على المرور الرائع
اسعدني تواجد خيتو
لاعدمنا هتواجد الرائع
والله يسامح امش  وقولي ليها تدعي ليي موعليي
تحياتي اخوك الناري

----------


## البطة الغرقانة

الصووور مكررة 
ساااااااااااااااااعدوووووووووني من الغرق سأموووووووووووت.

----------


## روح الانسانيه

والله حلوين سلمت يمناك

----------


## الــــنـــاري

الله يسلمك اختي من كل شر
ومشكورة على المرور 
لاعدمناك يارب
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق

----------


## DARK MOON

صحيح ناري

الصور فلته

يسلمو

----------


## Sweet Magic

يسلموووووووووو

اخوي الناري

----------


## مرتضى محمد

*مشكورين وماقصرتوا*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

مشكورين على المرور
يعطيك ربي العافية
ولا يحرمنا من طلاتكم
تحياتي لكم اخوكم
الــــــــنـــــــــاري

----------


## المستحييل

جنان روعه روعه الصور يعطيك العافيه..

----------


## الــــنـــاري

مشكورة خيتوو على المرور الرائع
لاعدمناك يارب
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق

----------


## ملاك الررروح

يسلمووووووووووو
اخووي الناري
على الصور الرااائعة
حلوييييين مرة

----------


## ريحانة الحسين

*فبـــــارك الله فيــك أخى على هذه الصور القمة فى الروعة ..

وعلى فكـــرة ما فى عندنـــا أعضاء كساالا ولا حــاجة 

بس أنت تابــع معنــا وأنـــت تلـمـــس هــذا بنفســـك ..

فتحيــاتى وتقديـــرى لك ..*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

مشكورين على التواجد
يعطيكم ربي الف عافية
ولا عدمناكم يارب
تمنياتي لكم با لتوفيق

----------


## همسة ألم

وااااااااااااااااااااااااااو أخوي الناري كنت أبحث عن صور مزي كذا وما حصلت 
وألحين حصلت 
بصراحة أني بقتهم عـــــــــــــــــادي     هههههههه
عاده قول عادي 
الصور ما عليهم كلام 
روعة 
بإنتظار المزيد إذا ماعليك كلافه 
وشكرا

----------


## الــــنـــاري

مشكورة على المرور الرائع
اكيد عادي >> اصلاً انا جيبهم لكم
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق

----------


## زهرة الصباح

تسلم اخوي ع الصور الجميله

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## fatemah

صور رائعة جدا 
يسلموووو الناري ع الصور وبنتظار جديدك الرائع 

تحياتي

----------


## الملاك

صور مررررررررررررررررره كيووووووووووووووووت000000000000000000

000000000000000000000000

تحياتي







الملا

ك

----------


## نرجس

ليش حزينه 

مسكينه 
ملقوفه<<  :embarrest: 

مشكورررره

اخوي على صور 

تحياتووووووووووو

----------


## لحـ الوفاء ـن

يعطيك العافيه الصور رائعه

----------


## الــــنـــاري

مشكور ين على التواجد
يعطيك ربي الف عافية
ولاعدمنا هطلة يارب
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق ...

----------


## شموخ عزي

حزينين مرررررررررررررره

----------


## شوق الربيع

رووووعه

مشكوووور على صور جدآ

يعطيك العافية



تحيااااااتي

----------


## إحساس و حكاية

تسلم اخوي الصور كثير حلوين ..
الله يعطيك العافية ..

----------


## حلم فنانه

صور روووووووووعه 
مشكووووووور
اخوي 
الناري
يسلموووووووووووووو

----------


## الــــنـــاري

مشكورين  على المرور
 ورحم والديك

>>توصل مان ننحم منه
يعطيكم ربي الف عافية
تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق ...

----------


## البريئة

مشكووورهـ عالصور الانمي الجميله

الله يعطيج الصحه والعآفيه



ننتضر جديدج

تحيـــــاتي

----------


## الــــنـــاري

مشكورة خيتو على التواجد

والتواصل لاعدمناك يارب
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق

----------


## ريفوموت

من لم يشكر الناس لم يشكر الله
شكرا لك على الصور الرائعة والمعبرة

----------


## الــــنـــاري

الشكر لله ثم لك خيتو
على التواجد الطيب
لاعدناك يارب
تحياتي لك اخوك
الـــنـــاري

----------


## النظره البريئه

كتيرررر
حلوووه
روووعه
يسلموو

----------


## الــــنـــاري

الاحلى تواجدكم يالغوالي
لاعدمناكم يارب
تمنياتي لجيمع بالتوفيق

----------


## نوور القمر

يسلموووووووووووواخوي..

*الناري*

يعطيكـ الف الف ـعافية..

تحياتي..

^_^

----------


## نور الهدايه

يعطيك العافيه
مشكوره على الصوره

----------


## Malamh Cute

*تسلم سيد عَ الصور الحلوين ،،*

*وربي يعطيكـ ألف عافيهـ ،،*

*لاعدمنآ الجديد*

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

مشكور ين على التواجد
يالغوالي على التواصل الرائع
يعيطركم ربي الف الف عافية
ولا عدمنا طلاتكم يارب

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مو كلهم طالعين

----------


## اروجة قلب ابوها

رووووووعه يعطيك العافيه

تحياتي

----------


## Taka

*وآآآآآيد حلوين*
*آي شي حزين آحبه*
*تسلم خويه*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

**

*حــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلوين وااااااااااااااااااااايد*
*يسامو يحليك ربي لحبابك*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

يسلمو على التواجد الرائع
لاعدمنا تواصلكم
اختي عفاف اتوقع المشكل من عندك !!

يعطيكم العافية ولاعدمنا طلاتكم
دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## @Abu Ali@

موضوع حلوووووووو يسلموا

----------


## رمش السعاده

اهئ حزينات كثير تسلم يدك

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

يسلمووووووووووووو خيوو 

موفق لكل خير

----------


## الــــنـــاري

يــ،،،ـلمو على التواجد الرائع
يعطيكم ربي الف الف عافية
ولاعدمناكم يارب

----------


## fofe

الصووووور روووووووووعة


بس مو كلهم يطلعووون 


تحيااااااااااتي

----------


## ورده محمديه

حلويييين 
يسلمــــــوووا

----------


## الــــنـــاري

مشكورين  على التواجد الرائع
يعطيكم ربي الف الف عافية
ولاعدمناكم يارب
دمتم في حفظ الرحمن

----------


## رحيق الامل

بي صراحه 
بيطيرو ضبنات العئل
وعن جد حزينا
تحياتي

----------


## الــــنـــاري

يسلمو خيتو على التواجد 
لاخلا ولاعدم انشاء الله
دووم هالتواصل يارب

----------


## ليلاس

يسلموووووووا

----------


## كبرياء

حلويين إأكثرهم ..]
ربي يعطيكـ الف عـآفيه إأخووي ..~
مآإأننحرم ..!

----------

